# pregnant red platy?



## bills.18 (Apr 6, 2010)

i have 2 red platies in my tank. 1 is male, 1 is female. i am pretty sure my female is pregnant and since she is a livebearer im not sure how to save some fry. I have a breeding trap but i hear it will cause her stress. So im not sure what to do when she does give berth. Please help. thank.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=316&pictureid=2711

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=316&pictureid=2706


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Put some more plants in your tank (if they have any floating plants at your local fish store, like watersprite, hornwort, or crystal wort, these are ideal because tiny babies can hide in them). 
If you can't find these, just get some more fake plants, they will work too. 

Edit: I just looked at the pictures and it looks like you already have plenty of fake plants, so just look into getting some floating stuff (some petstores will just give it away, that's how we got ours) and if not, don't even worry about it. Just let nature take its course


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You could just try and gage when she's going to give birth and then put her in the breeding trap. When they start to go quiet and sit around at the bottom of the tank, not doing much then you know somethings going to happen soon so this would be the time id put them in. Its not too much stress.

The floating plants would also work although, if you only have platies in the tank then the fry aren't going to get eaten so they will be fine left to have the tank for themselves.


----------



## bills.18 (Apr 6, 2010)

so she is pregnant for sure right?


----------



## bills.18 (Apr 6, 2010)

a couple days ago i came home and found 5 fry. i have 2 in a breeding net and 3 are hiding and i cant reach them. I am asuming that the parents ate most of them


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Maybe, maybe not. Sometimes they will only have a small batch of fry. 
Our fish have never had more than 15 at one time, and usually it's a LOT less than that. 
Good luck catching them, they are quite squirrely. And freakin tiny, too, I used a cup to catch our platy babies because I didn't know if they'd slip through the net.


----------



## bills.18 (Apr 6, 2010)

i caught 7 today so in total i got 9 in my breeding trap im pretty sure thats all of them i cleared everything out and none appear to be there.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats, they are pretty easy to look after. Just feed them crushed up flakes, they should be fine.


----------



## bills.18 (Apr 6, 2010)

yea im feeding them crushed flakes, not all of them are eating though, and since there is nine i put a little fake plant in so they are comforable, when should i take them out and put them in the main tank?


----------



## bills.18 (Apr 6, 2010)

after about 3-4 days they look like they are getting a little bigger, so i dont know when or if i should move them


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Do not move them back into a main tank until they are bigger than the mouths of the other fish in the tank. 1-2 weeks (leaning towards the 2) is your best bet.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

congrats on fry!!!!!!
:fun::fun::fun::fun::fun::fun:
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------

